# Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## MaJu1337 (18. Juli 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Ich vermisse da mein Lielingsgehäuse CM 690 II ?!


----------



## Amigo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Musste öfter nach suchen bei CK!?


----------



## Schwini (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

das auf Platz 2 ist mal das hässlichste ever. ^^


----------



## Torsley (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

tja da gehen geschmäcker auseinander ich find das digital camo design klasse.


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die 10 meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Wieso ist das Twelvehundred auf Platz 10???
Das gehört auf 1 oder 2


----------

